# How long till harvest?



## Bongofury (Jul 4, 2015)

My plants are starting their 8th week of flower tomorrow. They are really bulking up nicely. The tricomes are pretty much solid milky. This strain say's 8 to 10 weeks to harvest. Will they bulk up more? When will they turn amber. I plan on harvesting 1/2 amber. 

I'm getting a little impatient but i'm gonna hang in there.


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 4, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> My plants are starting their 8th week of flower tomorrow. They are really bulking up nicely. The tricomes are pretty much solid milky. This strain say's 8 to 10 weeks to harvest. Will they bulk up more? When will they turn amber. I plan on harvesting 1/2 amber.
> 
> I'm getting a little impatient but i'm gonna hang in there.


 

Most harvest a 10% amber........ if they're all milky then you can pull'em any time you wish........ make sure you check trics on the upper and lower part of the plant.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 4, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Most harvest a 10% amber........ if they're all milky then you can pull'em any time you wish........ make sure you check trics on the upper and lower part of the plant.



Will do grower. thanks. I smoked a few popcorn buds from the bottom of the plant and it is killer.


----------



## Kraven (Jul 4, 2015)

The farther amber you go the less heady it will be, me I'm a heavy indica smoker so I take most at 60-70% amber, and most will amber up through the cure without any popping. Now that I have a few sativa's going I will take them at about 10% amber since I want a more heady up buzz from them.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks Kravenhead. Maybe i will experiment and leave one amber more.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 5, 2015)

Keep in mind that the flowering estimates from the breeders are only estimates AND those estimates are for a room that is very well dialed in.  It can and often does take a bit longer than the breeder estimates.  So don't get too much in a hurry to harvest.

If you are growing sativas, I would harvest when you first start seeing amber.  If it is an indica, about 1/2 amber is a good harvest time.


----------



## Bongofury (Jul 5, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Keep in mind that the flowering estimates from the breeders are only estimates AND those estimates are for a room that is very well dialed in.  It can and often does take a bit longer than the breeder estimates.  So don't get too much in a hurry to harvest.
> 
> If you are growing sativas, I would harvest when you first start seeing amber.  If it is an indica, about 1/2 amber is a good harvest time.



Thanks THG. I'm growing predominant Indica.


----------

